# Breeding Corn snakes?



## friendttyy (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello,
I am getting a pair of snow corns soon but I would like to know what morph to pair them with that will result in some offspring with awesome morphs?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 23, 2015)

if bred with anything thats not got Snow in its genes that means itl be het Amel, Anerythristic.. so youl need to have something at LEAST het Snow to make it worth your wiel...  be sure they are of breeding weight and corns do need to brumate a bit.. iv never successfully bred them nor heard of anyone who has [then again i dont care much for corns] without brumation.


----------



## 14pokies (Aug 23, 2015)

The snow gene's are  best mixed with pattern mutations like motley, Aztec, teserra  etc etc..

---------- Post added 08-23-2015 at 01:10 AM ----------




pyro fiend said:


> [then again i dont care much for corns].


I'm sure they don't like you much either!;P

I'm not a huge fan either but i have a wild caught specimen that acts like a Texas ratsnake!

She was caught by my nephew but she was too much for him to work with..  When she connects she chews and chews, driving her fangs in as far as she can.. 
 I've never seen a corn snake with such a defensive attitude!


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 23, 2015)

14pokies said:


> The snow gene's are  best mixed with pattern mutations like motley, Aztec, teserra  etc etc..
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-23-2015 at 01:10 AM ----------
> 
> ...


there just so thin and have very little attitude [with the exception of my cousins kingsnake who thinks hes a rattler lmao] im a huge sucker for black and white snakes tho.. so iv had a few snows in my day. but i just cant do the whole corns XD its like wrestling a spaghetti noodle if you get a fiesty fella lmao


----------



## friendttyy (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks guys !


----------



## Jones0911 (Aug 24, 2015)

I live in the states  i used to have corns years ago, I bred two without actually knowing the genders. They bred and laid eggs no problem but the eggs didn't make it because i wasn't prepared fo them.

Corn snakes  are all up and down the east coast they don't need brumation at all, my female had laid her eggs during one of the summer months  without me intervening.

But since you really are trying I'd say go by the steps folks here are telling you and also but the corn snake book I think petco has it


----------



## 14pokies (Aug 24, 2015)

Jones0911 said:


> I live in the states  i used to have corns years ago, I bred two without actually knowing the genders. They bred and laid eggs no problem but the eggs didn't make it because i wasn't prepared fo them.
> 
> Corn snakes  are all up and down the east coast they don't need brumation at all, my female had laid her eggs during one of the summer months  without me intervening.
> 
> But since you really are trying I'd say go by the steps folks here are telling you and also but the corn snake book I think petco has it


Or the eggs were infertal because the males sperm wasn't viable because he wasn't properly cycled...Or the male never actually bred the female,instead the winters drop in humidity and the shorter days and longer nights was enough to trigger her to develop ova.  Its not uncommon in reptiles,birds and some arachnids.

Ps . Op buy no literature from Petco its all junk imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 25, 2015)

14pokies said:


> Or the eggs were infertal because the males sperm wasn't viable because he wasn't properly cycled...Or the male never actually bred the female,instead the winters drop in humidity and the shorter days and longer nights was enough to trigger her to develop ova.  Its not uncommon in reptiles,birds and some arachnids.
> 
> Ps . Op buy no literature from Petco its all junk imo


exactly. as there is no need to do anything for a colubrids eggs. iv always left them with mom when i had some [mainly rat snakes] and even my pythons who i also cycle,  even if they are in the southern states like tx and florida there is still colder months and even lower humidity times [believe thats more during "hurricane season" for FL] they need some fluctuation.. iv never had a clutch of eggs be entirely bad [i never used young or small males either] only 2 maybe 3 eggs.  thats like saying you wasnt able to care for leopard gecko eggs.. its almost impossible to mess them up lmao

and id never buy a book from petco ever.. iv even seen wrong scientific names on the books smh..


----------



## friendttyy (Aug 25, 2015)

I have watched a few videos where most of the people who brumated actually had better results...


----------



## Acecurls11 (Aug 25, 2015)

You can breed successfully corn snakes without brumation ... I have done it by just letting temps fall naturally in my reptile room .. now some snakes definitely need a brumation and others will cycle without ... I allow for some normal temp drop and change in light cycle in reptile area and balls cycle and breed no problem ... and my black milksnakes and corns do too. I will say that with brumation you may get larger clutches and higher fertility rates .... also can get female to double clutch sometimes.
  As far as your question of breeding and genetics ... if you just breed random .. you will get normal carrying genes for this and that (het for). So ... snow X snow = 100% snow and snow x amel = 100% amel het anery and snow x anert = 100% anery het amel and snow x normal het amel,anery= 25% amel het anery, 25% anery het amel, 25% normal het anery,amel, and 25% snow .... I assume you know that snow is amel and anery expressed together  ...  you can go on from there using a ghost with or without hets too (anery & hypo) .... that's about it if the snows don't carry any het genes like stripe, motley, or others and then they would both need to in order for it to be expressed.


----------



## friendttyy (Aug 26, 2015)

So basically if I wanted Blizzards, I would have to breed my snow with a charcoal to get a Normal het anery,amel and charcoal, then I will have to breed those together to get a possibility to get a Blizzard?


----------



## Acecurls11 (Aug 26, 2015)

You can breed snow x charcoal = normal het amel ,anery,charcoal and grow up and breed back but will only get 3/64 chance of a blizzard. Short of buying a blizzard female and breeding and then holding back a male and breeding back to blizzard female and get 50% blizzard .... the next best would be get a charcoal het amel female and breed snow (male) x charcoal het amel (female)= 50% normal het amel, charcoal, anery & 50% amel het anery, charcoal .. then hold back male amel het and breed back to mom and then get 25% chance of blizzard (1/4 statistically). Good Luck!

---------- Post added 08-26-2015 at 10:16 AM ----------

Understand that in the first pairing of snow to charcoal you would need to hold back a male and female from that breeding and breed together to get the 3/64 chance of blizzard not breed back to mom as you will get no blizzards.


----------



## friendttyy (Aug 26, 2015)

I have not seen many blizzards in SA. So I probably will have yo go with snow x charcoal


----------

